# CADDY SEAT SWAP



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS THE NEWEST YEAR CADDY SEATS I CAN PUT IN MY 87 FLEETWOOD AND THE NEWEST DASH I CAN ALSO USE IN MY 87 FLEETWOOD CAUSE I WANNA UPGRADE MY WHOLE INTERIOR THANX FOR YOUR TIME HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

you can put whatever year seats you want


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 26 2005, 09:01 AM~4484593
> *you can put whatever year seats you want
> *


but i still want power seats and all seats will not work because plugs are diffrent i want 96 caddy seats but dont have the funds to buy and try and it dont work


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 26 2005, 11:01 AM~4484593
> *you can put whatever year seats you want
> *


post up that picture in your avitar.....(bigger)


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Dec 26 2005, 11:32 PM~4488907
> *but i still want power seats  and all seats will not work because plugs are diffrent  i want 96 caddy seats but dont have the funds to buy and try and it dont work
> *


oh well i just put 02 cadillac deville seats in my 84 eldorado convertible...power works and everything


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 27 2005, 12:24 AM~4489150
> *post up that picture in your avitar.....(bigger)
> *


[attachmentid=400149]


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 27 2005, 02:13 PM~4491982
> *[attachmentid=400149]
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 27 2005, 12:10 PM~4491942
> *oh well i just put 02 cadillac deville seats in my 84 eldorado convertible...power works and everything
> *


o ok u didnt say that can u post me some pics to see how it looks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Dec 26 2005, 09:32 PM~4488907
> *but i still want power seats  and all seats will not work because plugs are diffrent  i want 96 caddy seats but dont have the funds to buy and try and it dont work
> *


You can always rewire the plug... Both should have the same amount of wires...


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 27 2005, 12:10 PM~4491942
> *oh well i just put 02 cadillac deville seats in my 84 eldorado convertible...power works and everything
> *


HOW DIFF. WAS THE INSTALLATION? I HAVE A '80 ELDAWG, AND I WAS THINKIN OF DOIN A SWAP.


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Dec 31 2005, 03:41 AM~4520077
> *HOW DIFF. WAS THE INSTALLATION? I HAVE A '80 ELDAWG, AND I WAS THINKIN OF DOIN A SWAP.
> *


not difficult at all


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 27 2005, 12:10 PM~4491942
> *oh well i just put 02 cadillac deville seats in my 84 eldorado convertible...power works and everything
> *


how about some pics of your 02 seats :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Dec 31 2005, 07:47 PM~4524538
> *how about some pics of your 02 seats  :biggrin:
> *


what still no pics of 02 seats :scrutinize: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

i dont have any pics of the interior...the car was sold about a month ago...but if you dont believe me call sharpstown upholstery in houston texas and ask them :scrutinize: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Jan 3 2006, 09:37 AM~4539129
> *i dont have any pics of the interior...the car was sold about a month ago...but if you dont believe me call sharpstown upholstery in houston texas and ask them  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


oh u paid someone to do the swap u made it sound like u did it yourself i need info from homies who did it themselfs cause im doing all the work on my ride :twak:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

GOTO "ROLLIN84Z" THEY GOT A COUPLE OF PICS OF THA ELDAWGS W/THE LATE MODEL INTERIOR. LOOK IN THE GENERAL DISCUSSION SECT.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Jan 6 2006, 12:23 AM~4558879
> *GOTO "ROLLIN84Z" THEY GOT A COUPLE OF PICS OF THA ELDAWGS W/THE LATE MODEL INTERIOR. LOOK IN THE GENERAL DISCUSSION SECT.
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

i was alos thinking about doing an interior swap in my 83..i have a set of 95 chevy caprice leathers that i wanted to use..but heard that the plugs were different..all it is, is a matter of rewiring a 5 wire plug then right? shouldnt be that hard..i will try it in my car once the weather starts to clear up..its too cold out here in mass to be outside workin on a car..peace


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

GO 2 ROLLIN 84Z THEM BOYZ B OUT OF TEXAS & THEY GOT ELDAWGS W/THA LATE MODEL INTERIORS LOOKIN REAL SWEET.


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

I got a 76 cadillac eldorado and its in the interior shop right now and im putting 02 buick seats in it, well the front seats that is cause the back wont fit, he gone match the design to the front seats.

Will get some pics probaly next week....they re wrapping them with new leather and ostrich...2 tone tan. He did have them mounted in there last time and everything worked.

I will shoot some pics up when i got back to him.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

POST THOSE PICS AS SOON AS U CAN SLABHURTA, I KNOW ITS GONNA LOOK SICK. WAS THINKIN OF DOIN SOMETHING LIKE THAT 2 MY ELDAWG. U BOYZ B HURTIN 'EM IN THE BIG "T", WHEN ROLLIN84Z GONNA B BAC UP?


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

Chad working on da site and he said it would be back up real soon but i guess its on delay, but im going to my interior man monday to drop da rest of da cash and will take some pics.....But yeah that shit looks tyght as hell in that car.....I been used to seeing those short bench seats (the originals) But now those seats sitting up like a champ in that hogg.....

Will get em on here asap!


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jan 26 2006, 02:13 AM~4707412
> *Chad working on da site and he said it would be back up real soon but i guess its on delay, but im going to my interior man monday to drop da rest of da cash and will take some pics.....But yeah that shit looks tyght as hell in that car.....I been used to seeing those short bench seats  (the originals) But now those seats sitting up like a champ in that hogg.....
> 
> Will get em on here asap!
> *


 I WENT 2 THA SITE LAST NITE ITS ON & IT LOOKS HOTT!! CHECK IT OUT HOW THAT CADDY COMIN ALONG? WATS THA $$$ YOUR INT. RUNNIN U?


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

3g's on da interior....but he fixed my frame (some weld work) and the windows... and other misc stuff....But its better than the 3500.00 05 4'g i would have been paying if i were to go to the shop he works at....

He doing my at his personal shop at tha house.


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a 86 fleetwoord that i just swaped the front and back seats out with a 96 deville. the only diffrence was the bolts come out my floor for the old seats and on the new ones the bolt went into the floor so i had to do a lil measuring and cuttin but still. as far as the dash i have not attemped it except the digital section jus dont forget the cluster when u get the dash.


----------

